# Sunt foarte indragostit cu tine



## Lilleulv

Can I say: Sunt foarte indragostit cu tine (I'm very in love with you) to a man? Haven't quite figured out the differences between talking to a man or a woman yet


----------



## jazyk

It's not up to the gender of the listener, it's the sex of the speaker that matters. I see you are Norwegian. Norwegian is not very different in that regard. If you are a woman, you say îndragostită, if you are a man, you say îndragostit. You may say that to whatever gender strikes your fancy.  But instead of _cu_, use _de._


----------



## Lilleulv

thank you!!  (multumesc) 

Can you explain to me the difference between "sunt" and "sint"?


----------



## jazyk

Sunt seems to be pronounced as sînt by many people, but the correct spelling is sunt, if you are referring to the verb fi, to be. Sânt (you may find it spelled sînt) is a folksy way to say sfânt, saint. The current spelling rules require you to use î only at the beginning of words and â elsewhere, if my memory serves me right, but both are pronounced the same way, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Lilleulv

OK! Confused  My romanian boyfriend replied that i should say *Sint* foarte indragostita de tine


----------



## jazyk

He is mistaken.  Click at conjugări: http://dexonline.ro/definitie/fi If you click on Guid de exprimare, you'll see _Există multe argumente pro și contra trecerii, în 1993, de la ortografia sînt la ortografia sunt. *Normele curente impun forma sunt.* Eu sânt este greșit după ambele seturi de norme. _


----------



## Lilleulv

OK He haven't spoken his language for years, so he says he has forgotten a lot. He came to Norway when he was very young


----------



## Mihai190

It is very possible that *sint* form was used in his school years, but it is not used anymore. (if he is of age 30 or more )


----------



## Lilleulv

haha ok, he is more than 30


----------



## farscape

Just in case somebody else wants to chip in: the sunt vs. sînt and the use of â and î are two very controversial topics on the Net and elsewhere (one can find some threads here too). The current rules set by the Romanian Academy endorse the spelling "sunt" and require the use of â instead of î inside a word.

I'd consider this topic closed in this thread.

Best,

.


----------

